# Best book to learn LaTex?



## Durbrow (Sep 15, 2004)

Can someone recommend the best book to learn LaTex? I am currently using TeXShop but I think I am ready to move on to something a LITTLE more advance. Thanks.

P.S. Any web resources (i.e. free) that are the best?


----------



## chevy (Sep 15, 2004)

you can check the public part or my idisk (user: mchevroulet)


----------



## Durbrow (Sep 16, 2004)

THanks Chevy. I have the Short Into Latex and I am reading it now. Merci!


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 16, 2004)

What's LaTex, by the way?


----------



## Cat (Sep 16, 2004)

LaTeX is a document preparation language. You write your text (content) and specify by commands how it is going to look or where it is going to go on the page (form). Then you use the TeX typesetting engine to generate the result, in Postscript or PDF or even HTML or RTF. By using specific commands instead of a WYSIWYG system you have ultimate control over how it is going to look. Moreover, LaTeX forces you to think about the logical structure of your document: is this a section? or a paragraph?
As an extra it can handle the automatical generation of various tables (of content, of images, of axioms etc.), indexes, crossreferences and bibliographies. Changing all footnotes to endnotes or notes per chapter is no problem at all. You can use BibTeX to create a database of bibliographical elements that you can use from within you LaTeX documents, which is very useful. Many scientific journals and books in various fields of research are typeset by LaTeX. The layout you obtain is very clean, well-organised and readable. The modular setup (you invoke only the packages you need) makes it easy to use even for beginners, while giving experts (or TeXperts) a lot of features to use.

Actually the Not So Short Guide has a splendid intro which explains a lot of the history and functionality of (La)TeX.


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 16, 2004)

Well said!

I am curious, though. Why would you want to have to do all the formatting yourself instead of letting a program like InDesign do it for you?


----------



## Viro (Sep 16, 2004)

Latex handles the formatting for you to suit the style you want best. You just need to mark the text to say that this is a paragraph, a section, a subsection, and so on. If you're working a lot with formulae, Latex is king. It allows you to simply change the way your formulae looks throughout the document. In a program like Word, you would have to manually go through the entire document and do this by hand while in Latex you just need to change a line or two and it will get applied to the entire document.

You can also define your own styles and apply them to the entire document.

And it's free. Can't beat free


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 16, 2004)

Okay. The free part I understand.

All those other features are handled in layout programs in use today (Word SUCKS for anything but letter writing. Just ask your local printer about it.) 

Thanks!


----------



## Cat (Sep 17, 2004)

> Why would you want to have to do all the formatting yourself instead of letting a program like InDesign do it for you?


Well, with minimal effort, LaTeX does it all for you: you tell it what something is (a quote, a formula, a section etc.) an it typesets it all. Ideal for amateurs and beginners. 
However, if you decide that you want some fancy headers positioned exactly 2.3 inches from the top and want a margin of 3.2 inches on the inner side and 3 inches on the outer side, you can do that. You can completely and utterly reformat the whole page setup to suit any combination of papersize and layout ever used since the Gütenberg bible. With margin notes, footnotes in footnotes, several mixed but correctly hyphenated languages, including ancient greek, etc. etc. etc.

There isn't anything in the world of print that you cannot do with LaTeX if you really want to. It has been even adapted to generate HTML or make dynamic slides, although those are obviously not its primary purposes.

There is an unbelievable wealth of packages out there that enable you to use the most weird and advanced functions. E.g. Xe(La)TeX lets you use your native OS X fonts (any and all) and you can write it all in Unicode (without fancy code like \"u, but ü directly).

Check out Chevy's LaTeX Examples, as they are very good.


----------



## Durbrow (Sep 17, 2004)

Cat: In addition to outputing as pdf, postscript, and html isn't there an option to output as hypertext or even wiki? Also, what do you mean by dynamic slides? Can I do this in TeXShop?

Sorry if I am making you repeat yourself. Thanks.


----------



## Cat (Sep 17, 2004)

LaTex, being a markup language, can easily be converted to other markup languages, such as HTML. All you need is the latex2html perl script (via CPAN) or Hevea or Tex4ht (both via Fink). You can run these by hand from the terminal or AFAIK you can make a macro/script to use directly from TeXShop (see TeXShop docs on how to write your own macros).

To make slides with dynamic effects (moving text etc.) or otehr kinds of static overhead foils/transparants you can check out packages like ifmslide, pdfslide, texpower and/or ppower4, all available through Fink.

Again, this is not the intended use for (La)TeX, so YMMV. It's not all that easy, if you are new to LaTeX just start by making simple documents with the default layout. If you want to play with advanced options, by all means, try them out, but do not expect fantastic results from your first trials.

What exactly do you mean by wiki output? The content of Wiki's is just plain text with special markup for the links and limited use of other basic markup. You can surely write a (perl)script to convert LaTeX to something like that. If you want to generate the entire (X)HTML code underlying a wiki webpage, that's obviously impossible, as wiki's are based on PHP and MySQL.


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 17, 2004)

I have one question. How do they survive selling such a powerful program for free? These programs go for $400-1000 easily. It's amazing all that's free.


----------



## Cat (Sep 18, 2004)

Like lots of free software it all began as a small project to solve one single problem for one single user. It was very good, so others started to use it and improve on it. Knuth laid the basics of TeX, then Lamport improved it with some macro's turning it into LaTeX etc. etc. Now it is used far and wide, because of its extraordinary typesetting of mathematical formulae and all kinds of traditional typesetting tricks (from ligatures to grey-ratio to automatic numbering and referencing etc.). Then plug-ins were developed, again to solve specific problems or to enhance a specific feature, like BibTeX for bibliographies. It is a collection of hobby tools which have become a professional instrument and is now also being maintained by professionals who simply do this because they also need it themselves.

However, while the programs and packages are all free, the books (LaTeX companion etc.) are _very_ expensive ...


----------



## Durbrow (Sep 18, 2004)

I want to add three comments to Cat's remarks. First, TeXShop has improved and become easier to use. For example, there is now a Table Maker GUI that is quite useful. Second, another advantage of LaTex for long documents, I think, is that it is much faster to find and replace text in the original text document compared to word-processors. Lastly, where LaTeX is lacking is in templates (classes) for other publications such as American Psychological Association. This, for me, seems a weak spot.

P.S. OmniOutliner, with several AppleScripts, can be useful to make initial TeX drafts.


----------

